# Shuriken RDA by Cthulhu MOD



## Alex (22/3/16)

*Shuriken RDA by Cthulhu MOD*
Original and Patented post design
Two air flow system
6.5mm juice well
304 food-grade steel
Uploaded 8 hours ago
















source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...riken_rda_release_original_and_patented_post/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

